# Cost of new sails



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

One of the boats we are seriously considering for our first purchase is a 1992 Catalina tall rig with a wing keel. The owner has been meticulous in the boat's maintenance. It's never been in saltwater, but stayed in northern Lake Michigan. Woodwork is in great shape and the boat is very clean. However, the sails are still the original, making them 21 years old and will probably need to be replaced sometime soon. It has a furled 140% genoa and a mailsail with lazyjacks and a sail stack system. Any ballpark numbers of what we can expect to pay to have the sails replaced? Thanks!


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

To get an idea you can use FXSails.com's instant quoting. (I'm not endorsing them, I have never purchased anything from them, but I have used them when I was in your same situation considering boats that would need new sails to get a ballpark figure for costs)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

1992 Catalina 22 or 42?? makes a bit of a difference


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The smallest tall rig catalina I know of is the 27, you could get those sails for around a grand ea, ie main and jib. Now if you are talking a 420, figure 3-4G each. Every other size in between, in between. so with this babble. which model? I also believe it is national sales?!?! has them already premade up for some sizes. FX sails whichis a sponsor on here, you can look up the prices by model of the boat, then play with full vs partial battens, 0 vs 1, 2 3 reefs in the main, inshore vs off shore sewing material wt........Jib can be different LP's, furling vs non furling jibs. For both, dacron vs pentex vs lanminated dacron/mylar.................

Marty


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

The Catalina 25 has a tall rig as well.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Is that a Catalina 25, 27, or 30? I'm guessing it's a 25, but it's tough to tell.

For new sails, have you checked out CatalinaDirect.com? They aren't exactly the ceapest, but should give you a rough idea. You can also sometimes find used sails that are only a year or two old, especially for the Catalinas. You can check out MinneysYachtSurplus.com for used sails.


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

The Catalina is a 36. Sorry for not including.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

I would also point out that sail material and finish make a big difference in cost. I have a Catalina 42, just replaced the main and jib. A "standard" sail - suitable for Lake Michigan - would cost about $3,000 for the main. The sail I purchased, an offshore cruising sail - heavy duty, triple stitched, reinforced etc. cost closer to $5,000.

If you sails are 21 years old you need new sails unless the boat was never used and the sails kept in bags in the basement. When I changed my 10 year old sails (on a boat kept in Lake Michigan) i picked up a knot of speed for the same wind/sail trim configuration


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Rolly Tasker is still likely to be your cheapest place for NEW sails. Used sails are always an option. Since it's a 36 it'll likely be harder to find used sails that fit.

Other inexpensive options are FX Sails, Sailrite, Catalinadirect, and mauripro sailing (look at their cruising line). Apparently Peaksailsna.com also is a source.

OK, just a quick search, and I am kind of surprised, not as pricey as I expected...
http://tinyurl.com/bt2cggy link to peaksailsna.com
About what I paid for my racing sails for my 25.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For a C36 Main and genoa.. I'd say minimum $5K for bottom line on-line supply, to $7-8K for local name lofts.. and up depending on the bells and whistles/materials/designs your choose. Much more if you want more than the two sails, eg spinnker/assym, working jib etc


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Although some sails are made in the USA many are made in Taiwan or China. Some US suppliers buy in 'part complete' and sew in an eyelet or two and add their label. Buying direct from China is often a good deal cheaper. 

On a production boat they are likely to have the measurements on record BUT DOUBLE CHECK.

A local loft is the most likely to give you the least hassle but not always.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

So how do you buy direct from China, if you are so inclined? Who are the "good" Chinese lofts?


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Find a good local sailmaker who still makes them in house. My experience was that the price quoted for me was not much more than the mail order lofts. If I need a repair, he'll do it for free (within reason!). I get a free check and tune-up of the sails every year. He was easy to work with, and I got all the features I wanted and some nice touches of his own.

There is no substitute for having the sailmaker come and measure the boat, and seeing it for himself.

Cheaping-out on sails is not worth it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Remember you get what you pay for. Make sure you compare apples to apples.

That the cost of the mail order sail doesn't include fitting and any customer service and try and deal with a problem. There are numerous posts.

Our Quantum sails were made in South Africa. They were fitted and adjusted and the detail work done by out local Annapolis Quantum sail loft.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out Lee Sails of Hong Kong Established in 1947. 

You can get an online quote. 

Was involved in a mainsail purchase from Lee for a boat in Grenada a couple of years ago. Delivered when they said and it fitted.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't assume you are going to save by buying mail order, get quotes. You might be surprised, I was.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Greg, I'd guess a very rough five grand and that you could easily spend less, or twice that much.

"Sails" will be cheaper than heavily constructred "offshore" sails, designed for three years of daily use in steady winds. And cheaper than racing sails made from exotic materials by presitigious lofts. 

The cut of the sails, the fabric, big differences and the options (reefing points, window in genny, reinforcing) won't wag the dog when all is said and done as much as the lazy jacks probably will. Your best bet is to get some quotes, but tell the loft where and how you plan to use the boat, the anticipated wind range, etc., and see what they suggest back to you. 

At this point you are coming into busy season, pre-launch, so lead times get longer and prices go up to match every week.


----------



## chas Brad Allen (Sep 7, 2017)

I want a less expensive sail about 30 feet long and 12 feet 'wide' for a patio cover...


----------

